# Stuck a wood chisel in my wrist



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Two months ago I severed four tendons and had surgery.i am really bummed,can't close my fist yet. I was just holding a desk leg I was making and it has an inlay on the top.squaring up the corner the chisel broke through the corner an got my wrist. I have been on a self destruct lately. I feel like such a dumb ass. Think I will slow down an practice safe methods of working.


----------



## uffitze (Apr 23, 2010)

You are not alone Bill … I've done that too (actually got my hand) ... now I work smarter.

But it does go to show that you don't need a power tool to seriously hurt yourself.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

That sounds like a pretty painful accident.
Glad to hear you are on the mend.
Working with those super sharp chisels is a delicate practice for sure.
If I told you some of the dumb ways I've hurt myself in the shop, you'd laugh.
Keep us up to date on how you are getting along.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

wow, sorry to hear that, but sounds like you've got the right idea - develop safe methods of working.

whenever I work with blades (nowadays…don't as me why) I'll clamp the workpiece on the bench so that I don't have to hold it in my hand, and work on it freely. more than that - I always make sure that there are no body parts in the direction the blade is aiming just in case something slips…(again, don't ask me how I learnt this…lol)

hope you a full and quick recovery.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the injury and sorry to hear your hand won't close.

Unfortunately, some safety lessons have to be expereinced first hand before the "safety radar" starts really kicking in.

Like Purlev said, securing the work is key and I go one step farther than he does … he says he keeps himself out of the path of the chisel I try to envision a 180 degree plane from the chisel forward, and I don't get in front of that plane. I understand, In the sloyd method of teaching young kids woodworking, they aren't allowed touch the wood at the same time a tool is touching it. When they saw the piece is clamped and the free hand is behind their back. When they chisel, one hand is on the chisel, the other is either also on the chisel, on the mallet, or behind their back. I wish I was taught that way as it would have avoided a few scars on me that have taught me similar lessons the hard way. I've been trying to adopt that method moree and more so that my son sees it and learns it naturally.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you have been injured. We all have to be careful with all of our tools it only takes a second to have a long term injury. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I guess they have you doing exercises with your fist to get your grip back…?? Hope you get full recovery. Lessons like that last a long time. I'm still tender in the thumb….


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Bill. It happens to the best of us. Hope you heal up quick.


----------



## MickeyGee (Jun 23, 2010)

Good luck healing up - thanks for sharing, most of us newbies get so many safety warnings about the power tools it's good to be reminded that ANY tool can be a hazard.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your injury.

We all hear about the importance of safety when using power tools. We have to also be careful with non-power tools. The biggest scar on my body happened when a hand saw slipped.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the reminder and heal fast

not my biggest scar but maybee the one that hurt my pride most
is from a screwdriver slicing right trugh my palm and sticking out on the other side of the hand
3½ hours in ER with all the beautyfull nurses smiling to me (while they headshaken)

Dennis


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the injury, and I hope that you will soon recover full use of your hand.

Scary sharp hand tools are not necessarilly "safe". Somehow I managed to get a nasty slice on the tip of my finger when using a #5 jack plane.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear what happened to you. Wish you a speedy recovery..


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear. Wish you a speedy recovery. I love working with chisels, but for some reason even when I make sure to keep my hands behind the blade, I tend to forget halfway through using it and move my hand for a better grip. This has led to numerous cuts, luckilly none have been too deep. I need to stop moving lol.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

That hurts and I wasn't even there.
My chisels are like razors(thanks to my ws3000) so I am very carefull handling them. Found that out the hard way too.


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Bill, hand injuries like that can take a long time to heal but it will gradually get better. I cut a tendon on the back of my hand while replacing a newly sharpened lawn mower blade. My blocking slipped and it rotated around and caught me.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Where are the BLOODY photo's ? LOL seriously sorry to hear about your bad luck or bad judgement with a sharp tool makes us all think more.Alistair


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i know how your injury feels…i put a chisel into my left hand..holding a piece i was working on…luckily i didnt do it as bad as you did..just keep trying to move that hand…even though its painful..if you dont the muscles will stiffen up…it will get better….life is living and learning…i hope for you to have a speedy recovery….grizzman


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

After reading this topic, I'm sticking to my power tools and let someone else mow the lawn…

All the Best in healing up!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Bill;

I'm sure we've all have those dumb ass moments…I know I have. As A-1 Jim points out, it only takes a second to get a long term injury. I think that's the reason why it bothers me to hear someone say; "I've been doing it this was for years, and I've never gotten hurt". That statement should be followed by; "YET". Sometimes people don't realize when they've just had luck on their side. Like using a table saw with no splitter. That's a perfect example.

Well, anyway, hope all mends up quickly.

Lee


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Bill:

It HAD to be the Chisels fault! Have you considered Suing the Chisel Manufacturer!

OWWEEEEE! I just spilled a HOT cup of Coffee right in my Lap!! Who makes this Coffee …LOL…

Just following up on some of Our other "Posts" Bill.

Hope everything heals up well for you!

Rick


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bill,

Sorry to hear about your injury, and wishing you a speedy recovery. A big THANK YOU for sharing and reminding all of us that it only takes one slip in our work ethic to cause us harm. Hope you get well and back to making sawdust soon


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

I recently slipped with a utility knife and ended up with 6 stitches on my left palm


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your injury. I also wish you a speedy and full recovery. The only scar I have from 30+ years of woodworking is from a chisel. And I already knew to never have a chisel pointed at any part of my body!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hope your recovery is quick and complete! You don't need electrical stuff to get hurt.

People talk about eating healthy…...a couple of years ago, I decided to have a salad for lunch. While cutting the lettuce, I caught the end of my thumb on my right hand. Deep cut that wouldn't stop bleeding! (Forgot about the CA glue) SWMBO took me to the local doc-in-the-box and got three stitches @$103.33 dollars a stitch. I went to a restaurant supply store and bought a mesh glove.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Iam going to another doctor because I still can't use my hand.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I have not been In my shop since April, I sure miss it.


----------



## bonehead (May 27, 2010)

If you dont mind me inquiring, I am curious as to what the other doctor said.


----------



## MickeyD (Sep 29, 2008)

I went to a woodworking class and I was admonished for holding the wood in one hand and chiseling with the other. I said "but it makes such a good holder" and the teacher said "yes, keep it that way!" 
Good luck with your healing process/


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Bonehead the other dr. Said we can do surgery again, I'am not leaning that way, I have had enough surgerys.


----------

